
5G specs announced - perseusprime11
https://www.itu.int/md/R15-SG05-C-0040/en
======
Nokinside
\- minimum 100 MHz bandwidth all time availability

\- peak data rate downlink 20 Gbit/s

\- peak data rate uplink 10 Gbit/s

\- minimum million connected devices per 1 km^2

\- standard requirements for connection speeds from indoor hotspots (10 km/h)
to rural high speed rail 500 km/h (high-speed trains)

------
perseusprime11
tldr;

\- 20Gbps downlink and 10Gbps uplink per mobile base station \- 1 million
connected devices per square kilometre \- energy efficient \- maximum latency
of just 4ms \- download speed of 100Mbps and upload speed of 50Mbps (bummer!)

